# Book Covers Dissapear from Carousel



## OldLincoln (Feb 3, 2012)

My last download of books ended up with a white cover in the carousel.  Scrolling through it I found more white covers in the middle.  This started last night and I discovered it when I picked it up while charging.  It was quite warm and would not come put of sleep and the light was out even though plugged in.  I pushed the button short - nothing, then long - nothing.  I left it alone for a while and the light came on.  When I picked it up it was sluggish but did come around.  That's when I saw books that previously had covers were now white.

This is a first for me, but is it known to happen?  If so what is the fix?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the latest update some of my personal docs show up as just white covers. . . but only stuff that I've sent myself . . . nothing purchased from Amazon. It's a nuisance, but a minor one for me as I don't have that many of them and they're easily identifiable.  Interestingly, it was only things I'd sent previously that did it. . .new things I sent came with the cover intact.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a few books that show only a white cover instead of a proper one. They had one prior to the update and they are books I purchased and not documents. I have no clue why that is, but I don't have any other issues so I don't worry.
I wonder if it has something to do with the way the cover image is embedded or added to the book file in those cases and the update changed how its displaying them?  Just guessing here of course  

All my personal documents are white covers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To clarify:

All the personal documents -- or most of them -- have 'generic' covers. . . white with the file title in black.

After the update, a couple of those went to a blank white -- actually pale grayish -- cover.  Not sure why.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Made me look Ann  

And now I am even more confused. The Documents are white with the title. But I opened one so its in the carousel, I also added it in the favorites. Its just white in the favorites, but in the carousel it has a cover, one I added in calibre. 
Then I have book covers that are I guess light grey. Well they are white I think and have some sort of webbing crosswise on it making them look like grey. Those had a color cover once.

More confusion a book I am reading is in both the carousel and the favorite shelf. It has a cover in the carousel, but not in the shelf    

None of this helps anything I am sure


----------



## OldLincoln (Feb 3, 2012)

What update are you referring to.  I have 6.3 which I think was on there when I bought it earlier this year.

Since I don't care for the carousel anyway, I deleted everything from it and will see how it goes.  I selected a new book and it shows in the carousel with cover.  If it were a PC running Windows I'd say it lacks sufficient RAM to display all the graphics.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

There was a temporary fix for the white covers posted on mobileread.  You have to sideload the book first, then open the book.  Then email to your kindle as a personal doc.  The covers should show up.  After that, you can delete the one you sideloaded.

Carol


----------



## OldLincoln (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know what happened or if what I did to fix it is related, but it is fixed for now.  I simply took the time and "removed from Carousel all books except the one I'm reading.  That was over a week ago and all is still well.  No resets, or other actions, just cleared it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

giustra199 said:


> With the latest update some of my personal docs show up as just white covers


There's a thread about that. Consensus seems to be that if you re-send them they'll be fine. So remove from MYK and resend via Amazon.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a thread about that. Consensus seems to be that if you re-send them they'll be fine. So remove from MYK and resend via Amazon.


Ann, did you mean to type "remove from your Fire" or "remoce from your carousel"? I don't think you meant to remove from Manage Your Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Ann, did you mean to type "remove from your Fire" or "remoce from your carousel"? I don't think you meant to remove from Manage Your Kindle.


To clarify, because that's an important point, Anna...

Ann was talking about "Personal documents" not books; she was responding to glustra's question about personal documents. If you had previously sent a document to your Fire or other Kindle using Amazon's service for doing so, you can remove it from your Amazon account and resend it.

You would not want to do this to purchased books found in Manage Your Kindle as it will permanently delete the book from your account and you would have to repurchase it.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As usual. . . Betsy knew what I was trying to say. 

Hey. . . it's my first day completely off after tax season and I had to go to the dentist!


----------

